# Unable to post with alternative browsers



## subfuscpersona (Mar 7, 2005)

to Admin:

Can only post using IE [v6.0.200.1106] (which I am using for this post). FYI, I am signed in prior to trying to post.

*Cannot post (even tho signed in)* using the following alternative browsers (post message area does not accept characters tho title area does allow entry)
> Mozilla v 1.7.2 - windows (Win2K SP4) version and linux version
> Firefox v 1.0RC2 - linux version

FYI, default cookie settings in Mozilla and Firefox are session only except for selected sites.

*tried following tests with no success (still cannot post)*
> In Mozilla, changed cookie settings to allow permanent cookies from discusscooking.com [close browser - load browser - verified that DC now sets permanent cookies]
> In Mozilla, changed user agent to IE6.0 WinXP (using prefbar plugin for Mozilla)

=================
My browser of choice is Mozilla. I avoidIE b/c of security concerns and the necessity for frequent patching. Prior to the switch to vBulletin, I had no problems using Moz and/or Firefox under either OS.  

I hope this can be fixed soon.TIA


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2005)

This is actually a know issue that is being worked on. There is a work around for now. If you click on "Quick Links" then "Edit Options" then scroll to the very bottom you will see an option for Message Editor Interface (it is the very last thing on the page). For now if you change it to anything other than Enhanced Interface then it will work. I actually posted this from Firefox.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 7, 2005)

*Thx - post with alternative browser problem solved*

Thanks GB (posted using Mozilla) for quick reply. Would never have figured that out on my own


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 7, 2005)

I am posting with Opera 6.05.

No Java.

Suggest you try turning it off if it is enabled.











.


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 8, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> .......... If you click on "Quick Links" then "Edit Options" then scroll to the very bottom you will see an option for Message Editor Interface (it is the very last thing on the page). For now if you change it to anything other than Enhanced Interface then it will work. I actually posted this from Firefox.



Thanks GB. Much appreciated. Worked like a charm. 

Tears of blood on the keyboard definitely didn't work . Am using Firefox also.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Us Firefox users need to stick together


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 8, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Us Firefox users need to stick together



I bagged a mate of mine for using it. He some how convinced me to give it a try. So help me, if I ever use  IE again, you can come over and kick my ****. Firefox is so much quicker, user friendly and, well just so much better.

BTW. The site updates are really good, you guys should be proud of what you've achieved.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you guys might have talked me into Firefox - anything that I could possibly use by converting?  I know on the old site there was instructions - care to post them again please?


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

Here ya go
let me know if you have any questions as you go along. Once you have it installed I will tell you about some helpful extensions you can use.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks GB - I'll tackle this tomorrow 8)


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 9, 2005)

*switching to Firefox*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think you guys might have talked me into Firefox - anything that I could possibly use by converting?  I know on the old site there was instructions - care to post them again please?


You already have the download link for Firefox so...here are some other useful links once you're up and running with the browser...

excellent forum that can answer questions if we can't
http://forums.mozillazine.org/index.php

firefox (and mozilla) support "plugins" which are additional software for the browser that enhance its functionality. 
http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/
Once you've gotten the browser up and running and configured to your satisfaction, if this link isn't sufficient, return to DC and we'll give you a list of our favorite plugins.

Glad you're switching - for many reasons, you'll most likely quickly come to prefer it to IE. 

Hmmm... can I interest anyone in switching to linux :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks sub - I guess I'll get that going now.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2005)

ok - I've got Firefox up and running - changed thingy on here so I can post - but like deadly sushi's post about the man being sucked into the dam - it won't play because I have windows media player as my default.  What do I do to play that video?  Any ideas?

I have itunes as a plugin - will have to see what else as a friend has been here for 3 hours fixing all sorts of things on my computer and downloading firefox for me.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 10, 2005)

Had the same problem,but certainly won't switch back to IE from firefox.The people who developed firefox(for free)should receive an award,an Apple for exemple.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Mar 10, 2005)

*firefox browser and Windows Media Player*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ok - I've got Firefox up and running ... it won't play because I have windows media player as my default.  What do I do to play that video?  Any ideas?
> 
> I have itunes as a plugin - will have to see what else as a friend has been here for 3 hours fixing all sorts of things on my computer and downloading firefox for me.



try https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/ which is the   page for _Common Plugins for Mozilla Firefox and Mozilla Suite_ - scroll to the bottom for Win media player. The _support documentation_ link should be helpful. It has a link to this post on mozillazine forums
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=206213
which is a _Step-By-Step Guide: Embedded Windows Media in Firefox_

You should be able to get the media player working in FireFox for Windows with these links but if you need clarification, post back.

Good luck.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2005)

There are occasionally some things that will not work in Firefox (rare, but it happens). For things like that there is an extension called ieview. Once you have it loaded then you just right click on the page you are having trouble with and select "view this page in IE". It will open and IE window to that page. It is a good extension to have. If you need help finding it then just let me know.

Also if you look at the top right of any firefox window (just below the X to close the window) you will see a little circle made out of dots. If you click on that it will bring you to the Firefox home page where you can download tons of great extensions. Here are some others I highly recommend:

Spellbound - This is a spellcheck just like iespell

ieview - see above

miniT (drag + Indicator) - This one is not necessary, but I like it. It lets you rearrange the tabs that you open when using the tabbed view. You can just click on a tab and drag it to a different order.

BBCode - This one is GREAT, especially for this site. It has all the BB Codes so you can insert a link without typing out all the BB code or you can change text color or size or a whole bunch of other things. This one is a must have in my opinion.

There are many others, but I would start with these. If you have any questions or need any help then just let me know


----------

